# HR2x and R22 0x029B - Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software versions 0x029B.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144593

Issues Only thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144592

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

For what it's worth, my R22-200 got 0x029B overnight as well (checked from work via Slingbox). My other units are HR2x-700's. I will check them at home tonight.

P.S. Doug, you might want to edit the body of your first post (refers to 0x0290). The subject has the correct version number.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

After reading through the release notes, weren't all of the "new features" and "improvements" already in 0x0290?

My HR20-700 already did all of that under 0x0290.

Indeed, here's the release notes for 0x0290: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1848240&postcount=1

And, here's the release notes for 0x029b: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1873498&postcount=1

They're identical.

I'm assuming this is just a function of the release notes still being worked on?

--Mav


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maverickster said:


> After reading through the release notes, weren't all of the "new features" and "improvements" already in 0x0290? My HR20-700 already did all of that under 0x0290.
> 
> --Mav


There are no new features added between 0x290 and 0x29B .. Just some under the hood updates.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no new features added between 0x290 and 0x29B .. Just some under the hood updates.


Ahhhh...understood. I kinda thought it was a little early for another new release. Thanks Doug.

--Mav


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

So, maybe they had to push it a tad early to correct the guide data lockups and then they got the last few fixes in to deal with lockups some are reporting (and some video stutter and audio maybe)?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah-hah. Was noticing some audio stutter the past few evenings; but, laid it off to usually-reliable experience - which meant our local network outlet was being klutzy.

I'll check and see if it's still there on the same channels, tonight.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There are no new features added between 0x290 and 0x29B .. Just some under the hood updates.


...hopefully they will fix that screwy channel change while being turned off.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine locked up last night around 815pm. I started a show while it was still recording and it wouldn't let me FF or Rewind. I did a RBR and it was fixed. I missed the end of MY Name is Earl though.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

VaJim said:


> ...hopefully they will fix that screwy channel change while being turned off.


As long as it doesnt land on an adult channel it doesnt bug me much. Wife turn on the TV and its on Playboy and we may have an issue. Epsec the R16 in the kids room.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

VaJim said:


> ...hopefully they will fix that screwy channel change while being turned off.


Amen to that


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Has DirecTV's update policy changed?

At one time they were staggered, west-to-east, and everyone got them at 3AM or so. 

Now, it seems unpredictable.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Has this rollout already happened, will it be staggered, or will at happen at 6:15 p.m. Eastern time like the last one?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

VaJim said:


> ...hopefully they will fix that screwy channel change while being turned off.


Not sure what you are referring to by this .. perhaps softpad is making use of the foreground tuner which is possible when you are in standby.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure what you are referring to by this .. perhaps softpad is making use of the foreground tuner which is possible when you are in standby.


He may be talking about the occasional random change to a blank or PPV channel overnight that some of us had been seeing. Seems to be happening less-frequently on my 6 DVR's, even without 0x029b. Haven't noticed it at all this week. /steve


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Did this fix the low volume level that's been on the HD channels since the last software update?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> He may be talking about the occasional random change to a blank or PPV channel overnight that some of us had been seeing. Seems to be happening less-frequently on my 6 DVR's, even without 0x029b. Haven't noticed it at all this week. /steve


My HR21-100 had this issue again this morning. The annoying part is that the currently highlighted action is "buy now", so if you inadvertently hit select while you have the blank screen you may have just purchased a PPV you have no interest in...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Thaedron said:


> My HR21-100 had this issue again this morning. The annoying part is that the currently highlighted action is "buy now", so if you inadvertently hit select while you have the blank screen you may have just purchased a PPV you have no interest in...


I wonder if it really will buy the PPV, because it seems like the receiver is not really on the program it says it is. I have been tempted to try it just to see what happens if you do select Buy.

And Doug, this is what we are talking about. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144302

It has also been discussed in the 290 issues thread.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Media share screwed up the song order in albums. It's not even alphabetical, it's just scrambled. I also noticed that it is reading the tags wrong. Some songs are showint up with the track number in the tag, whereas others are not (I always rip with the track number in the tag).


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure what you are referring to by this .. perhaps softpad is making use of the foreground tuner which is possible when you are in standby.


...what I've seen since 0290 is that I usually leave my HR-21 700 set on TWC (362). In the past when I turn it back on it would still be on TWC. Since 0290, it seems to jump around (after I shut it down) and end up on XM, adult, etc. Weird.

BTW...this unit has only one tuner (line) active. My other unit (same HR) has 2 lines and seems to be OK.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

When I try to turn on my HR21-100 this morning, I found that I can't power on. It only solved the problem after I unplug the power and plug it back in. When checking the firmware version, I found that it is x029B... but I didn't download it. Did it download by itself and caused it to lock up?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure what you are referring to by this .. perhaps softpad is making use of the foreground tuner which is possible when you are in standby.


I see it all the time on my R15 in the bedroom. I think it has to do with only having a single tuner hooked up. I wake up many times to find the screen saver on and the dvr is tuned to a PPV or other un-tunable channel. My guess is that it happens after a showcase download or some other unattended operation that requires the tuner.

Have never seen it on either the HR20 or the HR22 with both tuners active.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. The channel has likely changed to get showcases or Movies Now downloads.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Not seeing it here in NC


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The channel has likely changed to get showcases or Movies Now downloads.


...OK...but in my case this was never a problem until 'after 0290'.:grin:


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm, I just activated a HR22 last night (11/6) and it downloaded 0290.

Why didn't it just download 029B directly?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

0x029B is on a staggered rollout... it may not have reached you yet.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 0x029B is on a staggered rollout... it may not have reached you yet.


Any idea of the timeframe? I am leaving for the airport at 4:15 tomorrow morning for a week and would like to know that all DVR's (plus my parents DVR's) are working before I leave. There is no way the wife will be able to fix an issue like I had last time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 0x029B is on a staggered rollout... it may not have reached you yet.


It really is staggered. Only 2 of my 6 HR's got it around 4AM today. One R-22 and one HR21-200, but not my HR21-700 or any of my three HR20-700's. /steve


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope this doesn't lock up all my DVR's like the last software rollout. I was lucky last time and able to catch it and unplug all my receivers to get them rebooted before any recordings were missed. I know it took a number of tries to get my eSATA drives to connect and was a pain the butt. My wife is already ticked off about the recent rash of reboots I have had to do since the new software came out. Pretty disappointed since the new "upgrades" haven't added much useful stuff since there really isn't any 1080p stuff to watch (i don't have Showtime).


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The channel has likely changed to get showcases or Movies Now downloads.


Yeah, we all understand that part, but suddenly with the last software, it went from happing in the background and none of us even new about it to suddenly being on a PPV confrim screen with 3 options, none of which are cancel. Then if you hit guide it was not even sitting on the channel that was a PPV.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Yeah, we all understand that part, but suddenly with the last software, it went from happing in the background and none of us even new about it to suddenly being on a PPV confrim screen with 3 options, none of which are cancel. Then if you hit guide it was not even sitting on the channel that was a PPV.


DITTO...what he said.


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

This update isn't going to install with my receiver off is it?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

DBSooner said:


> This update isn't going to install with my receiver off is it?


If you mean unplugged, the update won't install. If you just turn the receiver off, as I do, it will still receive updates. I saw the round blue lights on the receiver this morning and knew that I had an update. That's why I turn those lights off.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

This update says my Sony doesn't support 1080p, and it clearly does.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

waynenm said:


> This update says my Sony doesn't support 1080p, and it clearly does.


If your Sony is a V2500 model, it does not support 1080p/24 which is what D* uses. I have the same model and it only supports 1080p/60. The Message you get indicates your TV does not support the 1080p that D* is supporting.

To view D* 1080p programs, set the output for 1080i, the picture looks great.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

DBSooner said:


> This update isn't going to install with my receiver off is it?


If you mean off by unplugged no it won't...if you mean just in standby mode (power button) yes it will. There is no way to really avoid a DirecTV update on the HR2x series without pulling the power whenever you're not viewing.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 0x029B is on a staggered rollout... it may not have reached you yet.


* Will this show up automatically or do we have to DL to update ??*


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ub1934 said:


> * Will this show up automatically or do we have to DL to update ??*


Automatically


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Already posted to the issues forum...but 771 errors remained today. Didn't reboot for a day or 2...so did so today.

Looks like the culprit is the 99c and 103c will only light up one of my 2 tuners. The other will show all 0s. All other sats are perfect on their signal meters.

Reboot clears for a while. Not sure if this will be the case on the 29B code or not. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

My HR20-700 was on and locked up when I got home tonight. Could tell it wasn't the update since the blue ring was off. Performed a RBR which restored functionality. Still on 290.


----------



## majormax69 (Oct 19, 2008)

Why is there no warning when the channel is going to change for a recording.
I watching the buffer and it just changes!! 0x29a r22


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Have any HR20-700 gotten the upgrade? Just curious.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Have any HR20-700 gotten the upgrade? Just curious.


Yes, both of my hR20-700 got it last night.

Bob


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

majormax69 said:


> Why is there no warning when the channel is going to change for a recording.
> I watching the buffer and it just changes!! 0x29a r22


There is supposed to be a warning 2 minutes prior to a RECORDING that will clear on it's own if you don't respond to it. If you didn't happen to just start watching within the 2 minutes (after it cleared), then that's a bug that you should report in "issues" thread for that s/w release, if it's still open, or in the 29b thread, but state it was under 29a. /steve


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. The channel has likely changed to get showcases or Movies Now downloads.


It has happened to my HR20-700 about 4 times and every one of the movies it asked if I wished to buy were on the Movies Now list. It hasn't happened with my HR21-700, but that isn't conclusive of anything.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is new to "B" or if it has always been this way, but it seems not.

I had Keith Olberman's _Countdown _in the buffer and was watching it delayed by 20 minutes or so. I also had two programs scheduled to start at the top of the next hour. I got the "I need to change the channel" nag screen, which is fine. But the buffer dumped _Countdown _at the point where the recordings began, which I found a bit frustrating.

I know on my HR10's you can continue to watch the buffer after two recordings begin, and since there are those typical "I got three recordings at once!" posts for the HR2x, which typically means there are two recordings plus the buffer, I was startled, shocked, surprised that the buffer got dumped.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> It has happened to my HR20-700 about 4 times and every one of the movies it asked if I wished to buy were on the Movies Now list. It hasn't happened with my HR21-700, but that isn't conclusive of anything.


Does the HR20 have 1 line or 2 hooked up?


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

miksmi21 said:


> Already posted to the issues forum...but 771 errors remained today. Didn't reboot for a day or 2...so did so today.
> 
> Looks like the culprit is the 99c and 103c will only light up one of my 2 tuners. The other will show all 0s. All other sats are perfect on their signal meters.
> 
> Reboot clears for a while. Not sure if this will be the case on the 29B code or not. Will keep you all posted.


I'll give credit where credit is due. Called up DTV and said hey, i'm getting these random 771 errors only on Tuner 1 on the 99 and 103 sats. Told him everything i've done to this point and how it seems fixed for a while but actually isn't.

He made the suggestion after speaking with a buddy of his who had the same problem and told me what he did to fix. And so far so good on me too.

He said to remove any/all possible power from the line. Totally.

So I ran around the house, disconnected all 3 of my receivers that are connected to the switch, also disconnected power to the PI on my SWM. Only thing that was physically connected to the sat dish was the coax. No power anywhere. Let it sit for 5 minutes unplugged. Plugged the SWM in first, then my HR20-100 that's been giving me fits. Then the HR20-700 and then finally my R15-300.

After all said and done....got Tuner 1 back on all sats. Now on the 290 code this would be up for about an hour then die off again. As of this second, it's been up for about 3 hours, and still have both tuners on all sats. Full signals.

Hopefully that kid made my month!


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Dr_J said:


> Has this rollout already happened, will it be staggered, or will at happen at 6:15 p.m. Eastern time like the last one?


Looks like mine came around 2:30am last night.


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

I turned on the receiver and the blue lights showed up, so assumed it downloaded an upgrade. Got it around 3:25 last night, but the receiver/blue lights weren't on when I woke up. Lately, the receiver is on all night after an update.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My HR21-700 received the update to 0x029B last night, a day after my R22-200. I don't know about the HR20-700, as it's upstairs in my son's room and he's still asleep.

So far, nothing significant to report except a weird Guide issue - one of my local OTA sub-channels is showing up in my Guide (but only one) even though I don't currently have an antenna connected to the AM21. I probably need to re-do Guided setup of something. This showed up a couple days ago, before the update, but I didn't bother with it as I knew the system would be updated with 0x029B soon and figured the reboot would fix it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

As of 4:15am this morning all of my HR2X's have 29b. None of them came out of standby during/after download either. I also noticed that none of them were buffering until I brought them out of standby just now.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

So this release will fix things that were rolled out in the 290 release (in the middle of the day or early evening) to fix bad guide data.

Got it.

We go from 254/255 (months ago) to a hastily pushed out 290 to a very quickly rolled out 29b.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Both mt HR20-700 and HR21-100 got the update a 2:54 this morning.


----------



## ogre1865 (Sep 14, 2008)

Since the 290b upgrade Directv2pc crashes every time I try to play something. It worked without any issues prior to the upgrade. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Its a little disappointing to see Directv get themselves into positions where they have to force a release out thats not ready yet to fix some other problem, then have to send out another update shortly after that to fix the new problems introduced.

Seems like many of the problems I've had with directivo's and HR's have happened as a result of some sort of guide data issue, often because new features or information are being incorporated. Maybe some rethinking around this constant source of difficulty and its real time nature might be warranted.

At a minimum, perhaps a little more contingency planning and better judgment in how things are done and in what order...?


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Received 0X029b 4:55 am today on HR21-100, noticed that access card item under the menu is grayed out now without any access to the item. 

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

With 0x290 my HR20-700 failed the Network Services automatic setup test with my D-Link EBR-2310 with uPNP enabled, but this now works with 0x29b.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like 0x29b downloaded at 7am today to my 2 HR20's.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

HDYankee said:


> Received 0X029b 4:55 am today on HR21-100, noticed that access card item under the menu is grayed out now without any access to the item.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?


I think it's always been that way.


----------



## ogre1865 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just found this. Not sure when it started but I never noticed it before.

Now in the guide if you scroll to the left it will highlight the channel and when you select it will change the channel in the preview window without exiting the guide. It's actually kindda cool. You can change the channel and preview shows without leaving the guide.


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

Both my HR22's updated this morning at 3:35am and they were both working fine this morning. Turned right on. Not sure why so many people have theirs locked up


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

I was disappointed to see they had a new software release that didnt correct the low volume problem that I and many others have reported. The volume level was fine before the 290 release. I was hoping it would be fixed with the latest update. Obviously they dont consider it a priority. How long must we wait for it to be fixed?


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

jackdinla said:


> I was disappointed to see they had a new software release that didnt correct the low volume problem that I and many others have reported. The volume level was fine before the 290 release. I was hoping it would be fixed with the latest update. Obviously they dont consider it a priority. How long must we wait for it to be fixed?


This is a real problem and needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

RVD26 said:


> Did this fix the low volume level that's been on the HD channels since the last software update?


unfortunately no it did not.....probably have to wait until upgrade 0x029*Z*.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

I've always thought it was a bug the HD sound levels were so much different; but I don't remember it being fixed. I might not have checked on an SD channel, before 290 was pushed, though. Glad to here it was fixed at one point.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Still have to "cheat" with the info button to get 1080p setting to work for me(Sony XBR4) so nothing changed in that regard.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

miksmi21 said:


> I'll give credit where credit is due. Called up DTV and said hey, i'm getting these random 771 errors only on Tuner 1 on the 99 and 103 sats. Told him everything i've done to this point and how it seems fixed for a while but actually isn't.
> 
> He made the suggestion after speaking with a buddy of his who had the same problem and told me what he did to fix. And so far so good on me too.
> 
> ...


Yikes! I've had similar problems today. The update downloaded overnight and I lost all my HD channels, but a RBR seemed to fix the problem. This afternoon I decided to clean up the wiring behind the TV and shut down and unplugged the HD-DVR. When I powered everything back up the HDs were gone again, but yet another RBR fixed it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The guide is lightning fast. So much faster than just a few months ago.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

got the update on all 4 units...

I totally LOVE the prev button feature...didn't know about it until now...being able to flip between two recorded shows with one click is "almost" as good as DLB...will use it for watching NFL games...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

t_h said:


> Its a little disappointing to see Directv get themselves into positions where they have to force a release out thats not ready yet to fix some other problem, then have to send out another update shortly after that to fix the new problems introduced.
> 
> Seems like many of the problems I've had with directivo's and HR's have happened as a result of some sort of guide data issue, often because new features or information are being incorporated. Maybe some rethinking around this constant source of difficulty and its real time nature might be warranted.
> 
> At a minimum, perhaps a little more contingency planning and better judgment in how things are done and in what order...?


Welcome to the last two plus years of owning an HR2x device.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

On my HR21-200 remote response is slow, 30 second skip is met with a frozen picture and audio starting for about a second every time.

Have had a couple of recording where the audio was missing completely.

These boxes are now getting less stable than they were six months ago.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure what you are referring to by this .. perhaps softpad is making use of the foreground tuner which is possible when you are in standby.


What is "softpad"?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

dlt4 said:


> What is "softpad"?


Softpad is DirecTV's "hidden" automatic padding of your programming. If you have a scheduled recording of a show that runs from 9PM to 10PM it will actually start recording about 30 seconds early and keep recording about 2 minutes after. I'm sure if you do a search you'll find tons of information on this feature.


----------



## 247 (Mar 25, 2008)

My HR21-700 was unresponsive yesterday AM after receiving the x29b update. I find it discusting it now takes between 4 1/2 to 5 secs to tune to a different channel selected from the guide. I've timed it with a sweep second hand on a watch. Anyone else have similar results?


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Welcome to the last two plus years of owning an HR2x device.


So it seems. Obviously something was changed in the guide data that required the new s/w to be rushed out before it was ready. Twice. Putting yourself in a position where you have to do something less bad to fix a worse problem rather than making good decisions shows a problem with the understanding of product quality and customer service.

As far as slow channel changes, mine has always taken about 4-5 seconds to change channels, and many remote buttons take the same amount of time to take action. Be nice if it booped or beeped or something to let you know it saw your button push and will get around to doing it sooner or later.

I've noticed on looking at several of the sats with the signal meter that changing to a new sat (like 101 to 110) that it takes a good 4-5 seconds to get a signal lock and sometimes one locks fast, in 1-2 seconds while the other tuner takes a few seconds longer. Usually tuner 2 is the slow poke. I've tried switching wires and bbc's with no change. Had the LNB replaced, same problem. No switch, everything is tied right to the dish. Signal levels are all good and dont drift, no obstructions, no bad weather, no gremlins or flying monkeys/squirrels, etc.

The directv tech said 'yeah, that works like that...sometimes it takes time and sometimes one locks before the other...thats normal.'


----------



## 247 (Mar 25, 2008)

t_h said:


> The directv tech said 'yeah, that works like that...sometimes it takes time and sometimes one locks before the other...thats normal.'


That's just great.. The problem is so common, it normal activity. Like I told the customer retention group yesterday "Boy, if I was not under contract.." I wonder if lockups after upgrades, anemic response, and poor service are grounds to cancel? I've had to reboot at least four times in as many weeks. 247


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

t_h said:


> So it seems. Obviously something was changed in the guide data that required the new s/w to be rushed out before it was ready. Twice. Putting yourself in a position where you have to do something less bad to fix a worse problem rather than making good decisions shows a problem with the understanding of product quality and customer service.
> 
> As far as slow channel changes, mine has always taken about 4-5 seconds to change channels, and many remote buttons take the same amount of time to take action. Be nice if it booped or beeped or something to let you know it saw your button push and will get around to doing it sooner or later.
> 
> ...


The slow channel changes don't bother me all that much...I guess because I came from BUD where channel changes might take a minute. My "surfing" habits were broken back then.

It's the other controls that are just ridiculously slow. Skip, List, Menu, Guide...and worst of all the On Demand menus.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

bpratt said:


> If your Sony is a V2500 model, it does not support 1080p/24 which is what D* uses. I have the same model and it only supports 1080p/60. The Message you get indicates your TV does not support the 1080p that D* is supporting.
> 
> To view D* 1080p programs, set the output for 1080i, the picture looks great.


..thanks for the explanation....but this is crazy...imo

one of my sets is the Sony Bravia 46" which was clearly advertised as 1080P supported. Got the .290B the other day and it too says no way to the 1080P...

Seems like there is a disconnect in what 1080 is all about. I bought the Sony knowing that although 1080 was not widely available, I would be covered for the near future. Now DTV is saying not so fast..??  :nono:


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

bpratt said:


> If your Sony is a V2500 model, it does not support 1080p/24 which is what D* uses. I have the same model and it only supports 1080p/60. The Message you get indicates your TV does not support the 1080p that D* is supporting.
> 
> To view D* 1080p programs, set the output for 1080i, the picture looks great.


Thanks for the info. At least I know it's not me!


----------



## TomA (Sep 18, 2007)

Received the update on Friday night on my HR20-700. Haven't noticed any problems yet, in fact it seems more stable than the last several NRs.


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

I just checked and my 029B update occured late Saturaday night/Early Sunday morning.

I downloaded the Hulk video from channel 1100 (very quickly). Video ran perfectly, looked great. I confirmed the 1080P/24 display with TV display option. A/V receiver was in Dolby Digital surround mode and all sounded well.

Equipment: DirecTV HR21-700 (with AM21 also) with 029B, Sony STR-DA5300ES AVR and Sony KDL-52XBR4, all connected via HDMI.

ETA: Originally 290 didn't detect my XBR4 as being 1080P/24 capable when I ran the detection process even though my PS3 works fine in that mode with a Blu-Ray disk in it through the AVR. So after reading here about hitting the info button during detection, it works fine.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

0x290 broke caller ID for me. I've been out of town so I have no idea if my HR20 received 0x29B yet. Can someone who has it tell me if caller ID is functioning once more?


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

My system hard locked up on Tuesday and thus didn't get a week's worth of recordings since I was out of town.   

Called DTV and got a whopping $5.10 credit for time without service. What kind of crap is that.


----------



## woodsptw (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I seem to have acquired the Network Services 301 error
My error report code is 2008 1115-3988 HR-20

I have the 29b release. I have a DLink Dir-655. I've tried to undo anything I might have done recently to the router (primarily adding access control to schedule my son's World of Warcraft access).

I have not had this error before. I assume the network services must be connected/working for Direct2PC to work. I have had Direct2PC working before. 

I just can't recall the days - but just recently I noticed that Direct2PC wasn't working. I tried a few things on the router and reinstalled the software on my PC. No luck. (I think that was Thursday - my wife was watching TV shows and I wanted to grab the Patriots-Jets game off the HR-21 to no avail). I think it was Friday (or after the game) - I fired it up again and it worked. 

Today it wasn't working again so - I bounced through the network settings. That's when I noticed the network services were not set/active - and when I tried to connect I got the 301 error. I even tried manual and changed the services ports. No luck.

I'm sorry I don't know what introduced this or exactly when it failed and started working again. 

Note the HR-21 also has the 29b release and has the same error.


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

D2PC doesn't require network services to be running, as far as I can tell. Network Services are for some future use. If you still have trouble getting D2PC to run, try resetting the HR20.

You might try downgrading to firmware 1.11. I did that and got Network Services to run [although getting it to run was somewhat flaky -- sometimes it works sometimes not]. Not sure if firmware 1.11 on DIR-655 has what you need to do access control schedules, though...



woodsptw said:


> Well I seem to have acquired the Network Services 301 error
> My error report code is 2008 1115-3988 HR-20
> 
> I have the 29b release. I have a DLink Dir-655. I've tried to undo anything I might have done recently to the router (primarily adding access control to schedule my son's World of Warcraft access).
> ...


----------



## woodsptw (Oct 11, 2008)

RehabMan said:


> D2PC doesn't require network services to be running, as far as I can tell. Network Services are for some future use. If you still have trouble getting D2PC to run, try resetting the HR20.
> 
> You might try downgrading to firmware 1.11. I did that and got Network Services to run [although getting it to run was somewhat flaky -- sometimes it works sometimes not]. Not sure if firmware 1.11 on DIR-655 has what you need to do access control schedules, though...


Thanks. I did changes to router, reinstalled Directv2PC and updated one the HD DVRs to the 2A0 release.


I did disable 'dns routing' and with a couple other tweaks - Network Services did work but Directv2PC still did not.
I reset the router to factory settings and reconfigured. That did not seem to work. I did not reset the dvr's each time but I did reconnect to the network each time.

In the morning I decided to work on the PC. I installed Directv2PC on a different laptop and saw both DVRs! I went to the playlist and played the first few seconds of a show. It seemed to work. 
I checked the initial laptop and it showed the 2 DVRs. (Weird - I did nothing from the night before). When I went to the playlist and tried to play a TV show, however, I got an error. I tried playing something from both DVRs - same error.

So - there is some sensitivity to different settings. I don't think this is tied to the DVR Releases and seems to be more specific to the Directv2PC software. I'll try reinstalling on the first PC and see if that helps. Maybe there is something with the installation codes that authorize the playback??

2a0 DVR error report for what it's worth.. 20081116-40D4. That's all for this thread for me. Thanks..


----------



## mrmogway (Oct 24, 2007)

I have two HR21 700s both with signal loss issues. I forced a software update on both in hopes of clearing up those issues. Well on one box it displays last update as of 11/8 at 3:15a (even though I did it today), with ver. 0x29b. The other box has the last upgrade as of TODAY, ver. 0x2ab! One major difference is that with 0x2ab I can quick-display 9 channels by pressing up (neat). Does anyone know why I can't get the latest ver. on the other box? I can't find ANYTHING on 0x2ab.


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

You likely accidentally upgraded to the CE (Cutting Edge) version. Check that forum for more info.


----------



## mrmogway (Oct 24, 2007)

Outstanding! Thank you, I'm off the the CE forum.


----------

